# Spun bearing!... Jdm GA or Usdm.



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

Ok... so i know for sure that i have a spun rod bearing on my poor ga.. which probably has close to 200k on it now.. after haveing the turbo kit on the car for almost 3 years now. was caused do to the car overheating several times.. i have gotten two prices for two different motors.... for jdm ga16de. with 45k on it is 900 shipped to my home. 
'for a usdm ga its 800 shipped to my door. my concern is tha the jdm motor has a compression of 170psi per cylinder.. and i was told the motors compression is highter then usdm.. i know the usdm motors have 9:5:1 compression. does anyone know if the jdm version has the exact same compression? from my reasearch i have found people who have said the jdm has 9:9:1 compression. if anyone has an information on this please let me know asap. i need a good choice to run my turbo setup. 

thank you


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Just use the US engine. (It's not a motor, its an engine. a motor is an electrical device, not an internal combustion engine.)

back to the point. Just go with the US one. the JDM stuff is 90% of the time full of crap on the mileage claims, and often they're horribly maintained. I've installed several of these "30-40,000 miles" JDM engines... one of them I got in had the timing belt replacement sticker on it showing 200,000km!!! (that's 120k miles!!).

I've pulled apart others that literally looked like they'd been packed full of mud before shipping it to me. just stay away. buy one that you can go to a junkyard and personally inspect.

Either that or rebuild your current one. Grind and re-nitride harden the crank, hone the cylinders, then put new bearings and piston rings in it, and you'll be out about the same money and time than you would if you were to buy a JDM engine and have to play phone tag with them for another month to get a reasonably clean engine at your door.


----------

